# Tropical Fish Pics Needed!



## dawnmarie01

Hi everyone, I have what will probably be a very strange question for you so I appreciate you indulging me for a moment. I am a freelance writer currently working for a client on an ebook about tropical fish. The book is supposed to include pictures of 30 specific tropical fish, however I cannot find the pictures of the fish that I need on any photo stock website etc. I am wondering if anyone here has their own photos of these fish that they would allow to be used in this ebook. Underneath the photo I would include a statement that said something like – This photo used with permission by (your name). Here is the list of fish species that I am looking for, Angelfish, Boeseman’s Rainbowfish, Bristlenose Catfish, Cherry Barb, Chocolate Gourami, Clown Loach, ****************atoo Dwarf Cichlid, Congo Tetra, Convict Cichlid, ****** Loach, Cuckoo Catfish, Discus, Golden Nugget Pleco, Guppy, Jack Dempsey, Kissing Gourami, Kribensis, Marbled Hatchetfish, Neon Tetra, Oscar, Pearl Danio, Pearl Gourami, Penguin Tetra, Platy, Rosy Barb, Sailfin Molly, Siamese Fighting Fish, Silver Dollar, Tiger Barb, Zebra Danio. If you’re interested in talking about it further please email me at [email protected] . Thanks everyone for your time


----------



## BV77

I've got a krib pic, and a clown loach














you are welcome to use them


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Heres a picture of one of the Dwarf Cichlid species. 
My male German Blue Ram.








German Blue Ram male and female.








Heres a picture of a female Convict.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Are you being paid for this book? If so, are the donors going to be compensated in any way? Photos are usually purchased for use by most authors who do not have photos of their own. That's how many photographers make their money.


----------



## SueM

Here is a few of mine you are welcome to use.........


----------



## SueM




----------



## Fishboy93

Heres a Kribensis Pic:









I have a khuli loach and will take some pics but it will be awhile till i have time because i have midterms...


----------



## Ringo

Alright I never saw Cory Cat on your list, but c'mon everyone wants a cory cat!!!! So in case you can use it heres a crystal clear picture of one of my albinos.
I have Cherry barbs so I can go snap a few pictures of them right now, and I have lyretail mollies, no sailfins. So i'll take one of them incase you cannot find the sailfin you are looking for


























I'll get a few more of the cories tonight incase you don't like any of them ones


----------



## Ringo

The one of the Molly didn't look as good as it did on the little camera screen, bu its not alf bad.
The cherry barbs are so darn fast, I took about 30 differant pictures of them, these are the only ones that came out somewhat good.
I'll try again tomorrow though. there skiddish


----------



## Shaggy

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Heres a picture of one of the Dwarf Cichlid species.
> My male German Blue Ram.
> German Blue Ram male and female.
> Heres a picture of a female Convict.


He that convict dead or just out of the water?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Shaggy said:


> He that convict dead or just out of the water?


Out of the water Shaggy, she had jumped out while moving her around to take her pic so i quckly snapped it while she was out.


----------



## Buggy

I'm working on getting a pic of a beautiful black male Sailfin Molly for you. If I can get him to hold still. lol


----------



## Jonno

Hi ,

I have a picture of a female blue ram:










PM me or email me if you want to use it.


----------



## Buggy

Here is my Male Black Sailfin molly with his favorite girl, a Gold Dust molly. Hope you like it, it's yours to use if you like.


----------



## Buggy

And here is one of a couple of Platy boys. The one on the left is a Sunburst the one on the right just a common.


----------



## Christine

One of my chocolate gouramis


----------



## Christine

My favorite betta (siamese fighting fish). He is a rosetail variety.









Another betta, this one is a crowntail variety.


----------



## Guest

There has already been a couple pictures of Bristlenose Plecs...but here is my guy:


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi BV77 - Thanks so much for offering to share your great pictures with me. I will need your full name though in order to properly credit you for the photos. If you prefer to send this info privately - you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks again and hope to hear back from you.

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Phantom, Thanks for your pictures! I'd like to give you credit for your photos and would need your full name. If you want to email that info to me, please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks again, hope to hear back from you.

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Boxermom, Just wanted to answer your question regarding payment. Yes, I am being paid by my client to write this book and yes, when photos are required for a project I usually pay for them. However, the budgets for these kinds of projects are very minimal - basically I am being paid only several hundred dollars to write this ebook. I only ever use photos from photostock sites such as clipart.com etc and pay a minimal annual fee to do so. My budget for these kinds of pics is $1 - $2 each, which is why those kinds of photostock sites are great. Paying a professional photographer for these pics would cost tens of thousands of dollars. I found it impossible to find the specific fish pictures that I needed on photostock sites and as a last resort I thought I would try contacting people through forums to see if anyone would be interested in sharing their own personal photos for name credit in the ebook. ~ Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi SueM - Thanks for your reply and for offering to share your photos. Would you like to contact me via email to provide me with your full name so that I can give you credit in the book for your pictures? My email is [email protected] 

Also, was wondering what breed of fish that is in your avatar? 

Look forward to hearing back from you - thanks again,

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Fishboy, Thanks so much for your picture of the Krib. Unfortunately though, I need something a little bit more clear so that the reader of the book can see the detail of the fish. I'm sorry that I won't be able to use it but if you have anything else that can be seen with more detail Iwould love to check it out. Thanks again,

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Spoiled Fishes,

Thanks a lot for sending me these pics. Though I won't be able to use any of the Cory (simply because it's not in the list of fish that this book is focusing on) I can use the molly and cherry barb pics. I'd like to give you credit in the ebook for the photos so please send me your full name in an email - you can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks again and I'll look forward to hearing back from you.

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Buggy, Fantastic pics of the molly and platy - thank you SO much! Do you want to email me with your full name so that I can give you credit in the book for your photos? Please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks again for the pics and hope to hear from you soon.

Dawn


----------



## Ringo

Alright I've been trying and trying to get a good picture of one of my male and female cherry barbs, but still have no luck.
Maybe these ones came out good... If not I'll throw one in a jar and get a good one

















Darn....


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Jonno, Thanks a lot for the pic of the blue ram. Unfortunately though, it is not one of the species that I am needing pics of for the purposes of this particular project. If you have any other pics of fish that are in my original list I would love to see them. Thanks again.

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Christine, Those are great pictures - thanks so much! Please email me at [email protected] with your full name so that I can give you credit in the book. Thanks again and I hope to hear back from you again soon.

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Justonemore - Thanks for you pic of the bristlenose - it's a good one. In order to give you proper credit for the picture in the ebook I will need your full name. Please feel free to send it to me at [email protected]

Hope to hear back from you again.

Dawn


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Spoiled fishes,

Thanks so much for all of your effort - it's so nice of you and I really do appreciate it. I can probably use those ones - they show enough detail and should be fine. Remember to email me your name though. Thanks

Dawn


----------



## Ringo

No problamo. 
Alright I put the cherry barb in a jar, and tried to get a good picture but no success.
Right now I have no batteries left, burnt em all up but tomorrow morning once there all charged up I'll try and see if I can get a really good.

Or do these pictures just have to be good enough just to be able to indetify the fish?
Oh you get that E-mail I sent you also?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Here is a Clown Pleco.








Here is a male Blue Paradise Gourami.








You can use any pictures I post.


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi spoiled, The pictures you sent will work perfectly. I did get your email message - thanks - I responded to it.

Dawn


----------



## Ringo

I never got an e-mail from you, at least not yet
[email protected] see if that works...


----------



## dawnmarie01

okay - just re-sent it.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

dawnmarie01 if u dont mine me asking you what will the book be called?


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Phantom, Actually I'm not sure what the title of the book will be - that will be up to my client - I just write it and then pass it on. Sorry.


----------



## Christine

After thinking about it, I'd like to know more about the book. I really haven't seen you around here so I have no idea how much you really know about the topic or how in depth the book will be. I really wouldn't want to help along a book that doesn't give good information. No offense intended, I hope you understand. I'd love to hear more if you are willing/able to tell more.


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Christine, No problem - here's the scoop on the book and myself... The Book - is actually 4 books total - the main book is about 100 pages and is quite thorough and indepth and will help a new or experienced aquarist know everything they need to know about setting up a tropical tank. Just some of the subjects include, Tank set up (i.e., location, size, choosing the right tank and stand, equipment that is needed and how to use it etc), Water (water quality, filtration, when to change tank water, controlling temp, controlling algae, other tips etc), Creating the right environment for your fish (i.e., plants, rocks, substrate, etc - why they are necessary and pro's and con's of different types based on different scenarios) Fish (selecting healthy fish, popular fish for beginners, health problems and disease - recognizing, prevention and treatment, etc) Maintenance tips (tips on cleaning the tank, filter etc, what to do when going on vacation etc etc. There’s really much more in the main book but like I said, it’s 100 pages so it’s difficult to get all of that in here. The other 3 books are bonus books, which go along with the main one. They are on 1.) The 30 most popular tropical fish species (which is what I am using these pictures for. Though a list like this is very subjective it was put together using online sources, polls and other resources. It focuses on the main characteristics of each fish, sexing them and their specific requirements for care. 2.) Breeding – focuses on different breeding methods and gives tips on breeding each of the 30 most popular species. 3.) Compatibility – Focuses on what issues should be considered when determining compatibility of various fish and then determines which of the 30 most popular are compatible with each other and which aren’t.

As for me…No you haven’t seen me in this forum before because I only thought to come in when I was having difficulty finding these pics. I have had fish in the past but do not currently. I am a huge animal lover of all kinds and have an excellent knowledge base and experience with almost all types of animals. I worked for the Ontario Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals for in excess of 11 years where I managed a large branch and held the position of Inspector. I was responsible for the care of all animals that came into the shelter, including domestic cats and dogs, other small housepets, lots of wildlife, equine, cattle and other farm animals, reptiles and also fish. As an Inspector I investigated cases of cruelty towards all types of animals that were owned by individuals and also did regular inspections of all pet stores, fish stores, zoos etc. Now I work full time as a freelance writer specializing in animal related subjects. When I come across something that I don’t know in terms of my projects, I research it thoroughly using reliable sources. These particular books that we are talking about are well-written, thorough and contain reliable, accurate information. 

I guess that’s about it – not sure what else I can tell you. Please just let me know if you’re comfortable with me using your pics. If not – that’s okay – I will take them out. Thanks again,

Dawn


----------



## Ringo

BUT if you copyright these pictures and go on to make millions with them, just make sure we get some share


----------



## Lydia

I didn't see that you mentioned about it, so I'm just wondering if you are going to put a good explanation of cycling and the nitrogen cycle in the book? That is very important IMO.


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Spoiled - lol - funny - but I can assure you that I only get a one time fee (and a small one at that) for writing the book. Though the thought of millions is certainly a nice one.


----------



## dawnmarie01

Hi Lydia, Yes - that too is in the book. Thanks


----------



## Buggy

Maybe just send all of us a free set of the books when they come out? lol

You will come back and let us know when the books come out, right?


----------

